# What do women look for in a man?



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 3, 2011)

Dunno if I should post this or not, but figured maybe it was an option because there's ladies posting in the 'What are you BHM looking for in a girl?" thread.

So yeah, dunno.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 3, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Dunno if I should post this or not, but figured maybe it was an option because there's ladies posting in the 'What are you BHM looking for in a girl?" thread.
> 
> So yeah, dunno.



since you started the thread maybe you should start it off 

and yes, Fishcharming is an acceptable answer 

totally kidding! except i'm not kidding


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm looking for Paquito.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 3, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'm looking for Paquito.



meeeee too! *swoooooon*


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 4, 2011)

xD Silly you two =P

I dunno Paquito. He sounds like a creepy chupacabra legend type of person <//<; He's not. Is he? -shifty look and shudders under her blanky-


Good Lord, what do I look for in a man?

I love the big strong fat man with dark hair and eyes. He's a gentleman, but doesn't mind goofing off. He's charming, intelligent, not jealous and has a natural strong presence. He can challenge me, and knows how to deal with a smaller woman like me because I'm quite a frail little thing who loves nothing more than being cuddled, to play and the 'other naughty' business.

He knows how to keep me challenged because I get bored easily and can itch my brain in conversation about a variety of topics, events and so on.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Aug 4, 2011)

I like a man who can make me think, who can actually challenge an idea in a conversation without just arguing. I like a man that's funny, who's got no qualms about goofing off in public with me. I want him to be nice to his mom, and look up to his pop.

...also I want long hair and shit tons of tattoos ^_^


----------



## MrBob (Aug 4, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> xD Silly you two =P
> 
> I dunno Paquito. He sounds like a creepy chupacabra legend type of person <//<; He's not. Is he? -shifty look and shudders under her blanky-
> 
> ...



Damn, dark hair and eyes aside I was doing rather well...still, no-one's perfect!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 4, 2011)

I forgot that I like the type of man who's 'my hero' as well. The big strong knight in shining armor.


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Aug 4, 2011)

First off he needs to be confident, be able to handle himself in social situations and hold up his end of the conversation. A wicked sense of humor won't hurt either. He also needs to like to be touched. 

Physically: The bigger the better :smitten:, nice teeth, nice arms, hairy chest, strong & rough hands, I like some callouses. Hair or the lack of, eye color and height aren't that important. Tattoos are alright, piercings...as long as they aren't too off the wall. 

Personality: Mentally stable, independent, honest, protective, supportive, quick wit, intellect and common sense.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 4, 2011)

RedheadinNJ said:


> First off he needs to be confident, be able to handle himself in social situations and hold up his end of the conversation. A wicked sense of humor won't hurt either. He also needs to like to be touched.
> 
> Physically: The bigger the better :smitten:, nice teeth, nice arms, hairy chest, strong & rough hands, I like some callouses. Hair or the lack of, eye color and height aren't that important. Tattoos are alright, piercings...as long as they aren't too off the wall.
> 
> Personality: Mentally stable, independent, honest, protective, supportive, quick wit, intellect and common sense.


Thanks for the delightfupl ego boost. I'm afraid it's left me ever so slightly smug.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 4, 2011)

Well the usual "Clean prince with financial stability who is also a domestic god yet looks totally badass" aside, I like to bring up little specific things more so.

Punctuality. I know it makes me sound totally anal-retentive, but I cannot tolerate anyone who doesn't have a sense of "Be there on time". I'm fine if you're late for whatever reason, but thinking that the world can accomodate you because you need 10 more minutes to trim your ball-hairs drives me crazy in a partner. 

Going out - I'm not talking about wild partying, but I love going out with a significant other, whether it just be for a drink or coffee or whatnot. 

Also, someone who can put up with the fact that I'm a bit emotionally high-maintenance. I'm a pain in the ass, but if you can deal with that, you're definitely a keeper.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 4, 2011)

RedheadinNJ said:


> *He also needs to like to be touched. *



All of yours were great but this one needs to be quoted for emphasis. I like men who like to touch and be touched. NOT creepy strangers but when you're clearly into each other--if he pulls away or pushes away...that's a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 4, 2011)

What am I looking for in a man? I never knew the answer to this question until February 16th of this year. And after that day, I knew exactly what I wanted. And he was nothing like I expected.

He's:

1) Old-fashioned. Put his arm around me in the movie theatre in the classic 'I want to put my arm around you and be smooth about it' move. Walked me home in the rain, held my hand. 

2) Someone who actually LOVES my extra weight instead of just putting up with it, or seeing my 'beautiful soul' and not my body like all the others did.

3) Someone who thinks I'm interesting. Me, just me being normal me. Not wearing hot club clothes or being so dazzingly brilliant with my intelligence or wowed with my fantastic cooking skills. And yet, he still looks at me as if I was like a long awaited summer day from a dark depressing winter. 

4) Not at all my dark-haired ideal man. He's teddy bear like. With kind blue eyes and dark blonde hair. Doesn' pull away no matter how long I needed a hug. Perfect. 

5)Not insanely passionate. Not like the others.

6)A serious dork, even worse than me, the syfy-watching, jane-austen-era ballroom-dancing-re-enactment me. 

7) A better man than I deserve. That's never happened before. I was always better than those I was with, and I knew it. This is something that humbled me.


There is only one man who will ever fill the shoes I've just described (and the stuff I've left unsaid). He chose to honor a choice he made long ago, and the choice wasn't me. Still doesn't change how awesome a human being he was and is and will be.


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Aug 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> All of yours were great but this one needs to be quoted for emphasis. I like men who like to touch and be touched. NOT creepy strangers but when you're clearly into each other--if he pulls away or pushes away...that's a dealbreaker for me.



It's a dealbreaker for me too. My current man was what I would call touch-starved in his past relationships. The first couple times I reached for him he didn't back up but had this startled/deer-in-the-headlights look. Of course, me being me, I asked him what his problem was. I figured I was making him uncomfortable, embarrassed, self-conscious or...something. Turns out it's not that he doesn't like to be touched, he just isn't used to being touched other than the required kiss hello and good-bye. How very odd...:huh: I haven't given up and he's managed to lose at least some of the frightened look.


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 4, 2011)

A sense of humor compatible with mine. Tromeo and Juliet was hilarious, if he doesn't agree he's wrong, but also the force field surrounding my vagina will repel his penis. This might not be true, but I prefer to think it is. It's not that I expect high brow lulz all the time. I love bad jokes and I frequently unleash them on the public, but they cannot all be bad. 

He has to be willing to tease/mock me. When a guy mocks my enjoyment of 
David Hasselhoff or pro-wrestling I assume he's flirting. I like it. I love when a guy's comfortable enough with me to tease me about my bad taste. I will tease him in return and he has to be able to take it. A guy that takes himself too seriously or is easily offended it would never work. I could not maintain an interest in a guy that would get butthurt, because of something insignificant. 

He has to be open-minded. At some point he will find me checking out guys wearing women's lingerie. He can mock me for it, but he has to at least
pretend not to be creeped out by it. Plus, if the relationship lasts a while he will hear my great-uncle talk about picking up male prostitutes.
I don't like hearing it either, but if a guy can't handle it then there's really nowhere for the relationship to go. 

He has to be confident. I'm not a nice enough person to constantly reassure someone that they are awesome. They should know that they are without hearing it every other minute. 

He has to be willing to embrace and further inane conversation. I expect a proper answer to "Who would win in a fight Count Chocula or Frankenberry?" 

A decent taste in music would be great. I love music and listen to it frequently. If we can't go to concerts together or if our tastes are so different that headphones are always required it would be unpleasant. I'm pretty open musically so for a guy to only like music I hate he would pretty much have to only listen to gospel and Nickelback. 

I guess I really just want myself in male form. Physically, I really don't care, but I would prefer humanoid. Initially I might be a little put off if he looks like Wade Wilson, but the more I get 
know someone the less that matters.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 4, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I love the big strong fat man



I bear hug and lift people off the ground all the time. It's how I greet old friends. 



SlightlyMorbid said:


> with dark hair and eyes.



Yes, those of us with dark hair and eyes are rather dashing aren't we. 



SlightlyMorbid said:


> He's a gentleman,



I've got a rose tucked in my suit jacket here somewhere...



SlightlyMorbid said:


> but doesn't mind goofing off.



I'm watching TV while I type this, Burn Notice in fact! The goofiest spy on TV!



SlightlyMorbid said:


> He's charming,



Wait till you see me tango!



SlightlyMorbid said:


> intelligent,



Did you know one well timed solar flare will pretty much send nearly half the Earth back into the stone age?



SlightlyMorbid said:


> not jealous



Trust is the cornerstone of any relationship.



SlightlyMorbid said:


> and has a natural strong presence.



I'm 6'4" and an IT team leader.



SlightlyMorbid said:


> He can challenge me,



That's what camping is for! Or a well planned trip the hardware store and a home development project. 



SlightlyMorbid said:


> and knows how to deal with a smaller woman like me because I'm quite a frail little thing who loves nothing more than being cuddled, to play and the 'other naughty' business.







SlightlyMorbid said:


> He knows how to keep me challenged because I get bored easily and can itch my brain in conversation about a variety of topics, events and so on.



Here, take a look at this:








:happy:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 4, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Ooooh! I need a girlfriend! Ooh pick me! Pick me!!



Interesting graphic.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 4, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Interesting graphic.




BEHAVE. There's nicer ways of putting it. As long as Jen doesn't come around, there's still hope for these guys.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey, no problem everyone! Let me know if I can springboard anymore bad comedy for ya!

I haven't posted my dick size yet so let me know if I should just add that into my signature.

K? Thanks!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 5, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Well the usual "Clean prince with financial stability who is also a domestic god yet looks totally badass" aside, I like to bring up little specific things more so.
> 
> Punctuality. I know it makes me sound totally anal-retentive, but I cannot tolerate anyone who doesn't have a sense of "Be there on time". I'm fine if you're late for whatever reason, but thinking that the world can accomodate you because you need 10 more minutes to trim your ball-hairs drives me crazy in a partner.
> 
> ...




Well, sometimes it takes those of us that spiffify our ball hair a lil time to let the bleach do its thang before we dye them the colors of a Berry Danimals Yogurt cup. Be sensitive to out Manscaping needs too... SHEESH


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 5, 2011)

Broadside said:


> I bear hug and lift people off the ground all the time. It's how I greet old friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-blushes a bit and then fiddles a bit as she decides to get distracted with the diagram-

The conclusion would be? It's Friday, my brain says, "Fuck you, it's weekend for me too. I don't get paid enough." when I try to think too hard.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 12, 2011)

I am never posting with that damn Android again!!! OUR manscaping you stupid smart phone!!! OUR!!! (total oxymoron right there)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 12, 2011)

Zowie said:


> BEHAVE. There's nicer ways of putting it. As long as Jen doesn't come around, there's still hope for these guys.



*double high 5 woman!!!! LMAO when I read this 
great minds think a like*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 12, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'm looking for Paquito.



:-(

That's a sad face. Andthese are necessary characters.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just want him not to be a dick or psycho. Oh, and he must like cats and Buffy.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 13, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I just want him not to be a dick or psycho. Oh, and he must like cats and Buffy.



You found me!  Just don't ask me to watch that last season after they brought her back... again... except for the musical episode. Toward the end there, things just got painful.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> You found me!  Just don't ask me to watch that last season after they brought her back... again... except for the musical episode. Toward the end there, things just got painful.



That's my favorite season! Oh noes! I hate the 7th season. It really got slow there at the end, least until Nathan Fillion showed up all evil and nasty.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 15, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I just want him not to be a dick or psycho. Oh, and he must like cats and Buffy.



I like cats...and Buffy. Shame I'm such a dick!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 15, 2011)

MrBob said:


> I like cats...and Buffy. Shame I'm such a dick!



See this is why I'm single. You find a cute guy who likes cats and Buffy, and he's a dick


----------



## katherine22 (Aug 15, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I just want him not to be a dick or psycho. Oh, and he must like cats and Buffy.



I like a man who is cultivated, who understands that language equals thought. A man with a good mind who is conversant, loves big women, French films, the music of J.S. Bach and disdain for what is popular and ordinary in American culture no matter what his looks or penis size will steal my heart everytime.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 15, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> See this is why I'm single. You find a cute guy who likes cats and Buffy, and he's a dick



Well more a smartarse than a dick per se....but equally annoying!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 15, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Well more a smartarse than a dick per se....but equally annoying!



Big, big difference between a smartarse, which is kinda fun, and a dick.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 15, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Big, big difference between a smartarse, which is kinda fun, and a dick.



No, trust me, I'm aware how annoying I am. Try and imagine a fully grown man (and then some!) with a teenagers libido and a 10 year old's sense of humour. If you can put up with that, then you've got more patience than most of my exes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2011)

MrBob said:


> No, trust me, I'm aware how annoying I am. Try and imagine a fully grown man (and then some!) with a teenagers libido and a 10 year old's sense of humour. If you can put up with that, then you've got more patience than most of my exes.


I still wouldn't call you a dick unless you were mean-spirited. I associate that term with a sort of malicious intent or narcissistic selfishness.


----------



## Tina (Aug 15, 2011)

If I was looking, I would look for a sense of humor -- twisted is a plus. Double-plus good if he's articulate and can perform calisthenics with words. *hot*

Love my bod, but love who I am even more.

Loves lots of cuddling and affection and doesn't consider it only a means to an end.

A love of film of all kinds.

An understanding of and sensitivity to my own particular needs as a very fat woman with some mobility challenges. IOW, don't expect to park me away from the door and then take me to a restaurant that has only booths or armed chairs.

Does not need to fill every silence with words.

Loves aminals.


----------



## JulieD (Aug 16, 2011)

I know that I will probably never find a guy that does this, but I want someone who actually listens to at least 30% of what I say. Also someone who understands that a female knows what she likes and if he is willing to take a little directive, the bedroom games can be 5x more fun for all. If I could find these things in a man who is equally attracted to me as I am him...he would get bjs for the hell of it all the time. Seriously...


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I still wouldn't call you a dick unless you were mean-spirited. I associate that term with a sort of malicious intent or narcissistic selfishness.



Which is how I meant it. Being annoying is one thing. I can handle that. Being mean, not so much.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 16, 2011)

Tina said:


> If I was looking, I would look for a sense of humor -- twisted is a plus. Double-plus good if he's articulate and can perform calisthenics with words. *hot*
> 
> Love my bod, but love who I am even more.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to rep you for this but evidently I'm all out so I'm just going to repost for emphasis. There's SO much in what I like and then what I REALLY like and love that it's hard to quantify. I know what I like and when I see it, I know it. And I DO know it.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2011)

Isaac

I had a long list of things and he far exceeds them beyond even my wildest dreams

the list includes stuff like

Caring, passionate, sense of humor, intelligence, compassion, loves my body mind and spirit, creative, honest, does what he says, means what he says, has no problem communicating how he is feeling openly and honestly (In Isaac's case add in romantically as well because what he sees as the simple truth eg you are the most beautiful woman in the world I see as soppy and romantic), hard working, high sex drive (after the last few relationships and dating experiences umm yeah), loves to kiss and cuddle, is genuinely interested in what I have to say and visa versa, can cook (ok so that wasn't on the list till Isaac but bonus the man can cook), emotionally stable, umm I am sure I have written this all somewhere else on dimms

Tall is good, nerdy even better lucky for me isaac is tall nerdy and a bhm he is 6'9 I am gonna feel sooo short


----------



## MrBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, I'm not mean by any strectch of the imagination. So I guess I'm not a dick then. Wow, I feel so much better about myself!


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 17, 2011)

He should be resourceful, and hardworking. Good hygiene. As for looks, I'll take well groomed: it lets me know he's making the most of whatever he's got. That's something I respect at all levels.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 17, 2011)

Start looking my way. I have Jimmy Dean egg, cheese, && sausage burgers


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 17, 2011)

hozay had me at "HaHa, Awesome!"


that is all...:wubu:


----------



## JulieD (Aug 17, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> hozay had me at "HaHa, Awesome!"
> 
> 
> that is all...:wubu:



It was the thumbs that did it for me.... And his amazing eyebrows :smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 17, 2011)

JulieD said:


> It was the thumbs that did it for me.... And his amazing eyebrows :smitten:



ditto ditto ditto......the big smile, the thumbs up...eyebrows...whole package 
(just add 20+ years and move him east)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 17, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> hozay had me at "HaHa, Awesome!"
> 
> 
> that is all...:wubu:





JulieD said:


> It was the thumbs that did it for me.... And his amazing eyebrows :smitten:





HDANGEL15 said:


> ditto ditto ditto......the big smile, the thumbs up...eyebrows...whole package
> (just add 20+ years and move him east)



Awww, you guys are too sweet. You're making a grown man blush. 

Rich, we need to hang out ASAP. 

Julied and HD, I'm currently planning my east coast tour. You two are part of the first stops


----------



## JulieD (Aug 17, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Awww, you guys are too sweet. You're making a grown man blush.
> 
> Rich, we need to hang out ASAP.
> 
> Julied and HD, I'm currently planning my east coast tour. You two are part of the first stops



That's great news...I'm totally planning on taking a trip to visit with biggins, he just doesn't know it yet :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 17, 2011)

JulieD said:


> That's great news...I'm totally planning on taking a trip to visit with biggins, he just doesn't know it yet :happy:



I didn't know it either...but i have a sweet spot for rendezvous (my log home)...all invited on east coast


----------



## Llamarama (Aug 17, 2011)

I really like nerdy guys.  Those who are intelligent, gentle...perhaps more sensitive and in touch with their feminine side...really nice, and definitely not aggressive; I can't stand aggression in guys, it's often paired with stupidity too. Appearance-wise, well fat of course, but I really think guys with long hair look awesome! Oh, and goatees too. I'd always look for a guy with a similar music taste...it's always good when you've got that in common (I'm a total metal head). And it's important for them to have a cracking sense of humour.  Oh and definitely a little bit bonkers and fun loving! The guy I'm with now is pretty much everything I could ask for, so it's awesome! But if I was looking, yeah...any of the above!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 17, 2011)

Llamarama said:


> I really think guys with long hair look awesome!



Long sexy hair you can rake your fingers through while cuddling up or as a part of something else yet to come :eat2:


----------



## Llamarama (Aug 17, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Long sexy hair you can rake your fingers through while cuddling up or as a part of something else yet to come :eat2:



YES! Long hair on guys is amazing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 17, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Long sexy hair you can rake your fingers through while cuddling up or as a part of something else yet to come :eat2:





Llamarama said:


> YES! Long hair on guys is amazing.



I have short hair . . . So, you guys should like short hair too. I'm not sayin, just saying.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 17, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have short hair . . . So, you guys should like short hair too. I'm not sayin, just saying.



i have to agree with hozay here. short hair is where it's at. clean shaven, maybe a day or two's worth of scruff. ladies, that's what you should be looking for


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2011)

I prefer short hair too. The shorter the better for me. I can grab onto something else.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm a tally in the short hair category. Although if I tried to grow my hair out, it would probably just grow taller and puffier. Like an afro for Mexicans.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 17, 2011)

I cut my long hair when I joined a punk band in 1994, but I compensate by wearing a merkin!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 17, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have short hair . . . So, you guys should like short hair too. I'm not sayin, just saying.



I'll say, the short hair totally has it's advantages. I'm not saying, just saying.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been clean shaven for over a decade now,but to compensate I just cut holes in all my pockets so I can still run my fingers through my hair from time to time.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 18, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I'm a tally in the short hair category. Although if I tried to grow my hair out, it would probably just grow taller and puffier. Like an afro for Mexicans.



Viva Mexifro


----------



## JulieD (Aug 18, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i have to agree with hozay here. short hair is where it's at. clean shaven, maybe a day or two's worth of scruff. ladies, that's what you should be looking for



Mmmmm...scruff is hawt!! I love that it can be soft and prickly all at the same time :wubu::smitten:


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 18, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Viva Mexifro



my hair is the same, it goes all poofy and froey when it gets longer. i bet hozay's does the same, we should all grow out our fros! We could start a gang! the fro-hoes!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 18, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> my hair is the same, it goes all poofy and froey when it gets longer. i bet hozay's does the same, we should all grow out our fros! We could start a gang! the fro-hoes!!!



It does. It's out of control.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 18, 2011)

Maturity and Independence.

If you're still living at home in your 20's or 30's and you're not in school? 
Pass.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 18, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Maturity and Independence.
> 
> If you're still living at home in your 20's or 30's and you're not in school?
> Pass.



But surly, think of all the money he's saving. He could pass those savings right on to you. Take you to all the fancy places.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> But surly, think of all the money he's saving. He could pass those savings right on to you. Take you to all the fancy places.


 

Nope. I want someone that buys his own toilet paper and condiments.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 18, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Nope. I want someone that buys his own toilet paper and condiments.



When I visit home, my mom always sends me back with toilet paper, so I don't buy my own 

BUT I buy only the fanciest of ketchup and mustard with mustard seeds in it.  super fancy. I can feel this working out between us.


----------



## Melian (Aug 18, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Nope. I want someone that buys his own toilet paper and condiments.



Hey, I use toilet paper AS a condiment. Two birds with one stone.

(there's a scat joke in there somewhere....)


----------



## Zowie (Aug 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> When I visit home, my mom always sends me back with toilet paper, so I don't buy my own
> 
> BUT I buy only the fanciest of ketchup and mustard with mustard seeds in it.  super fancy. I can feel this working out between us.



Hahaha, did she do your laundry this time again?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 18, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, did she do your laundry this time again?



Check this shit out. She called me and said, I didn't see Amy clean underwear so I'm coming back after the interview tondo your laundry. And then she called me back just right now and said "I'm at the store, do you need anything else besides shit paper, shampoo and paper towels?" 

She took inventory of my apartment and is restocking it. My mom rocks.


----------



## Melian (Aug 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Check this shit out. She called me and said, I didn't see Amy clean underwear so I'm coming back after the interview tondo your laundry. And then she called me back just right now and said "I'm at the store, do you need anything else besides shit paper, shampoo and paper towels?"
> 
> She took inventory of my apartment and is restocking it. My mom rocks.



Your phone's spellcheck, however, does not rock. 

Amy. LOL.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 18, 2011)

Melian said:


> Your phone's spellcheck, however, does not rock.
> 
> Amy. LOL.



Hahahaha. I hate you. 

Proof positive I buy fancy condiments. 

Come to me surly!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Check this shit out. She called me and said, I didn't see Amy clean underwear so I'm coming back after the interview tondo your laundry. And then she called me back just right now and said "I'm at the store, do you need anything else besides shit paper, shampoo and paper towels?"
> 
> She took inventory of my apartment and is restocking it. My mom rocks.


 

I'm A-OK with that. As long as you have your own place. Haha.

I will not screw a guy in his mother's house. (unless it's on a dare)


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahahaha. I hate you.
> 
> Proof positive I buy fancy condiments.
> 
> Come to me surly!


 
HAHAHAHA. Tina's condiment of choice = Heinz Ketchup - ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUES.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 18, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> HAHAHAHA. Tina's condiment of choice = Heinz Ketchup - ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUES.



Oh shit, I have a gigantic bottle we somehow adopted, I'll have to bring it by when I'm back. Neither me or my roommate eat ketchup... we're too hipstah for that shit.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 18, 2011)

I must say, I think I may begin to look for fro-hoisms in a man...

...And I am avoiding my pathology case studies like the plague, and I really need to do them NOW!!!


----------



## Treach (Aug 19, 2011)

Perhaps it's just envy talking, but I'm always a mite surprised when I hear women talking about a lusty desire for long hair in men.

Personally my hair looks beyond lame when I grow it out, so I like it keep it short and compensate with a sweet beard. Sweet beards make you feel like you're in some sort of secret fraternity.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 19, 2011)

Treach said:


> Perhaps it's just envy talking, but I'm always a mite surprised when I hear women talking about a lusty desire for long hair in men.
> 
> Personally my hair looks beyond lame when I grow it out, so I like it keep it short and compensate with a sweet beard. Sweet beards make you feel like you're in some sort of secret fraternity.



I feel for ya there man. But I can't share the sentiment, I don't keep my hair super long, but I let my mane grow. I also rock the beard with it, but trimmed and the such So in short, long hair lives forever, but I'm with you on sweet beards. Man...I should update my pic actually, that's a fucking old picture of me on my avi.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 19, 2011)

... I have a great job In Sims 3 though


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 21, 2011)

Turn on. A little kink. Not very hardcore but you know what I mean =P


----------



## Broadside (Aug 21, 2011)

That's awesome in a chick as well. It denotes a certain willingness to experiment and keep things fresh in the boudoir.


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

They want love and tenderness


----------

